# Probleme bei WLAN Einrichtung (Newbie)



## bratak1991 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin neuer Linux User, also bitte versucht mich nicht mit einer Fachsprache zu beeindrucken, sondern versucht es mir verständlich zu machen ...  ein bisschen wenigstens 

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich bin nun auch zu Linux, in Form von Kubuntu 9.10 gewechselt. Ich rede hier, nur mal so nebenbei, von einem Laptop von Toshiba (A300D-18B) mit einem Atheros AR9281 Wireless Network Adapter.

Und der ist auch das Problem. Ich habe unter den Netzwerkkonfigurationen mein ALICE-WLAN Netz gefunden, IPs auf DHCP gestellt (wie immer), und meinen WEP Schlüssel, und die BSSID des ALICE-WLAN eingegeben. Ich dachte, toll, nun hast du dein WLAN konfiguriert, ab ins Netz. Aber nix da... nix konfiguriert.

Ich habe jetzt schon mal was vorbereitet, und ich hoffe, dass ein paar so freundlich wären, und sich an Hand der nachfolgenden Quellcodes auf Fehlersuche und Ursachenfindung begeben.



```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
          DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
          DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
          DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
          DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.10"
```


```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ uname -a Linux Martin-Laptop-Unix 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Das erstmal zum schon Gesagten.



```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ lspci -nn | grep -i net
    04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E     PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 02)
    05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless     Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002a] (rev 01)
```

Das zeigt ja jetzt die erkannten Adapter, oder? Da ist er ja immerhin schon mal gelistet. Also anscheinenend auch erkannt.



```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ lsusb
    Bus 001 Device 007: ID 192f:0616 Avago Technologies, Pte.
    Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0917:0211 SmartDisk Corp.
    Bus 001 Device 005: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive
    Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1a40:0101 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC.
    Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1a40:0101 TERMINUS TECHNOLOGY INC.
    Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
    Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:0a10 Logitech, Inc.
    Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
    Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
    Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
    Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
    Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

Nur der Vollsändigkeit halber.

Und nun geht es mit den Punkten los, bei denen ich nur noch Bahnhof verstehe. Also bitte schaut sich das mal einer an?! 

```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ iwconfig
    lo                no wireless extensions.

    eth0          no wireless extensions.

    wmaster0      no wireless extensions.

    wlan0         IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""
                      Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
                      Tx-Power=20 dBm
                      Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
                      Power Management:on
                      Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
                      Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
                      Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```


```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ ifconfig
    eth0          Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1e:33:98:82:c2
                      UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
                      RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
                      TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
                      Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
                      RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
                      Interrupt:30 Basisadresse:0xe000

    lo                Link encap:Lokale Schleife
                      inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
                      inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
                      UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metrik:1
                      RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
                      TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
                      Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0
                      RX bytes:2640 (2.6 KB)  TX bytes:2640 (2.6 KB)

    wlan0         Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:21:63:f6:2d:9b
                      UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
                      RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
                      TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
                      Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
                      RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

    wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-21-63-F6-2D-9B-00-00-00-00-00-    00-00-00-00-00
                      UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metrik:1
                      RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
                      TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
                      Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
                      RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

So, hier mal alle geladenen Treibe, sind sie doch, oder? ...

```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ lsmod
    Module                  Size  Used by
    ppdev                   6688  0      
    snd_hda_codec_realtek   203328  1    
    arc4                    1660  2      
    ecb                     2524  2      
    snd_hda_intel          26920  3      
    snd_hda_codec          75708  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
    snd_usb_audio          84224  1                                    
    snd_pcm_oss            37920  0                                    
    snd_mixer_oss          16028  1 snd_pcm_oss                        
    joydev                 10272  0                                    
    snd_usb_lib            16284  1 snd_usb_audio                      
    ath9k                 258744  0                                    
    snd_pcm                75296  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss                                                                           
    snd_hwdep               7200  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio                     
    snd_seq_dummy           2656  0                                                 
    snd_seq_oss            28576  0                                                 
    snd_seq_midi            6432  0                                                 
    snd_rawmidi            22208  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi                        
    snd_seq_midi_event      6940  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi                        
    mac80211              181236  1 ath9k                                           
    snd_seq                50224  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event                                                                       
    sdhci_pci               7100  0                                                 
    snd_timer              22276  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
    snd_seq_device          6920  5     snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
    iptable_filter          3100  0
    lp                      8964  0
    ip_tables              11692  1 iptable_filter
    snd                    59204  21 snd_hda_codec_realtek, snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec, snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
    ath                     8060  1 ath9k
    sdhci                  17472  1 sdhci_pci
    ricoh_mmc               3676  0
    psmouse                56180  0
    led_class               4096  2 ath9k,sdhci
    soundcore               7264  1 snd
    snd_page_alloc          9156  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
    x_tables               16544  1 ip_tables
    serio_raw               5280  0
    shpchp                 32272  0
    parport                35340  2 ppdev,lp
    cfg80211               93052  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
    i2c_piix4               9932  0
    usb_storage            52544  0
    radeon                636000  1
    ohci1394               29900  0
    ieee1394               86596  1 ohci1394
    usbhid                 38208  0
    ttm                    36212  1 radeon
    drm                   159584  3 radeon,ttm
    r8169                  32064  0
    mii                     5212  1 r8169
    agpgart                34988  2 ttm,drm
    i2c_algo_bit            5760  1 radeon
    video                  19380  0
    output                  2780  1 video
```

Hier, gefunden wurde mein ALICE-WLAN Netz ja anscheinend schon...

```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ sudo iwlist scan                                   
    [sudo] password for martin:                                                     
    lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.                                   

    eth0          Interface doesn't support scanning.

    wmaster0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

    wlan0         Scan completed :
                  Cell 01 -     Address: 00:16:E3:6C:6D:F8
                                Channel:11                
                                Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                                Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  
                                Encryption key:on                    
                                ESSID:"ALICE-WLAN"                   
                                Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                                     24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s                 
                                Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s          
                                Mode:Master                                         
                                Extra:tsf=00000260fd900186                          
                                Extra: Last beacon: 224ms ago                       
                                IE: Unknown: 000A414C4943452D574C414E               
                                IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C                   
                                IE: Unknown: 03010B                                 
                                IE: Unknown: 2A0100                                 
                                IE: Unknown: 2F0100                                 
                                IE: Unknown: 32040C121860                           
                                IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000
```

Bei den folgenden beiden verstehe ich wiederum nur Bahnhof... =(

```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
    auto lo
    iface lo inet loopback
```


```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ cat /etc/modules
    # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
    #
    # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
    # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

    lp
```


Bitte helft mir! Ich mag nicht mehr am Kommerz Tropf von Microsoft hängen... ;D

Danke schon mal für alle Hilfewilligen.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Februar 2010)

Zunächst: Warum gibst du die SSID ein? Es ließe sich doch über den Network-Manager scannen und auswählen. (Eigentlich nur richtiges W-LAN anklicken, scannen passiert von allein.) In dem Fall schließt du Fehler in der manuellen Konfiguration von vorn herein aus: Du musst nur noch das Passwort eingeben.

Dann: Linux hat (zumindest bei mir) Probleme mit WEP/WPA-Mixed Mode. Sollte dein Router also Verschlüsselung per WEP und WPA gleichzeitig anbieten, schalte WEP ab. In WEP-„geschützte“ Netze kommt man eh innerhalb von fünf Sekunden, mit WEP kannst du die Verschlüsselung eh gleich abstellen. (Würde sogar vorschlagen, WEP in deinem Router auf WPA2 umzustellen, auch wenn das mit deinem Problem nichts zu tun hat — es sei denn, dein Router steht auf Mixed Mode.)


----------



## bratak1991 (26. Februar 2010)

nur leider ist auf dem Routerboden nur ein WEP Schlüssel angegeben. =(


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Februar 2010)

Steck dich mal mit Kabel an den Router — dann kannst du dort die Einstellungen ändern. Im Moment klingt es für mich nach WEP/WPA-Mixed-Mode. Und das ist halt zum einen unsicher und zum anderen (meiner Erfahrung nach) nicht besonders zuverlässig.


----------



## bratak1991 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich komme aber nur in das Menü des Splitters/DSL Verteilers rein (192.168.2.1). In ein Menü meines WLAN Routers bin ich bis jetzt noch nie gelangt.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Februar 2010)

Die 192.168.n.1 gehört normalerweise dem DHCP-Server, also dem Router. Splitter haben als passives Teil keine IP-Adresse — du hast maximal ein weiteres Modem. (Wobei: Liefert Allice immer noch so kastrierte teile aus, wo man an den Router erst noch einen weiteren Router hängen muss, damit man mit mehr als einem PC online kommt?)


----------



## bratak1991 (28. Februar 2010)

so leute, hi nochmal. Ich melde mich nun von Linux aus 

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich nicht eher mehr geantwortet habe, nur gestern bin ich nach 10 Stunden Uni nur noch tot ins Bett gefallen ;D

Wie gesagt, ich habe jetzt Internet über WLan. Ein Tipp aus einem anderen Forum hat mich dazu gebracht, dass ich unter 


```
martin@Martin-Laptop-Unix:~$ cat /etc/network/interfaces
	auto lo
	iface lo inet loopback
```

noch 


```
auto wlan0
```

eingefügt habe. Mir wurde gesagt. dass ich dadurch mein Wlan erst richtig aktiviert habe. Naja, hat ja funktioniert 

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe.


lg bra-tak


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Februar 2010)

Normalerweise hast du es damit der Konfiguration durch den Network-Manager entzogen. Mein Network-Manager sagt, wenn ich alles in die /etc/network/interfaces eintrage: „Gerät wird nicht verwaltet.“ Wundert mich dann doch, dass es bei dir im Gegenteil sogar hilft. (Oder verwendest du am Ende gar nicht den Network-Manager?)


----------



## bratak1991 (1. März 2010)

Doch, also ich habe den kNetwork Manager genutzt. Komisch, aber hauptsache es läuft. 

PS: Kubuntu ist echt klasse! Bin begeistert, und bereue langsam meine Minuten bei Windoof


----------

